# fun thread, which AAS make you feel good or crap?



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 12, 2012)

Any drug can affect people differently. Holds true for aas as well.
Just for curiosity sake I'd like to know which ones make you feel like a champ and which ones were not so pleasant.
for me 

High test and NPP = fucking king 
Dbol = Zeus like status 

Ananar & winstrol= slight energy, kinda lethargic and moody

Tren= Feel like shit all day (lethargic, moody, angry, loss appetite)
clen= worst drug ever


----------



## Jaqu (Jul 12, 2012)

I never really feel the psychological effects of gear until I come off, but every time I come off cycle, the two weeks before PCT I'm such a cry baby, and then I realise just how good high test makes me feel.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 12, 2012)

test, dbol, A+     mast, eq, B+      winny,C+       anadrol, D     tren, F


----------



## lee111s (Jul 12, 2012)

Test and trenbolone make me feel like a demigod

Test and masteron make me feel like a sex offender 

Winstrol makes me feel like a pensioner with glass joints


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 12, 2012)

lol bump for more.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a huge fan of winny with the shin issues. Other than that, I love the feeling of tren, and dbol isnt too bad either. Only issue with dbol really is the bloat I get, which obviously ends up coming off anyways.

Aside from aas. Prami is the worst chemical I've given myself. Clen, t3, nothing I have had compares to the death feeling I get from prami.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lmao i like T3. i use it even when bulking. as for clen i agree= SHIT. and prami, caber, bromo all =death.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 12, 2012)

The only gear that makes me fill like crap is gear with high BA.Other then that i cant recall any that makes me fill like crap.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 12, 2012)

Tren and clen are the worst for me. Tren makes me homicidal and pissed and clen makes me feel like I'm on shitty speed.


Test makes me feel good. Add a little d-bol and I feel great!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't do high dose test (and the highest I've ever gone is a gram of test e - fuck that). For some reason I tense up a lot, grit my teeth, and develop nonstop headaches. I love tren, though. 180-210mg test prop per week with 400-500mg of tren ace, and I'm good to go. I never feel so intense in the gym as when I'm on about a 1:2 ratio of test to tren. Soooo good. 

I've never done NPP so I'm looking forward to trying that. Dbol has never really made me feel like anything (great pumps, though) and winny is never fun.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 12, 2012)

No ill effects just yet, when I was coming off of Tren E I felt like shit, really lazy. 

Test E-Feels GREAT
Winny- Makes me feel REALLY strong
Anavar- Makes me hard 
Tren- GOD LIKE
D-Bol- Fucking Big Foot
Anadrol- Godzilla
Primo- Does't really mess with my head, but I am getting pretty good mass off of primo (currently on 1g a week)
Clen-Just started, stim's dont effect me to much, no more then drinking coffee

Taking Anavar, Winny, and Clen at the same time= Wanting to kill some one.


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

Test and tren = sex machine.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 12, 2012)

test=very good, I love prop
deca= good, but a little impatient, edgy, could go either way on taking it
Eq= good and hungry all the time, love it
anavar+ good, lean, strong, hard, love it
dbol= bloated, stopped and gave it away


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 12, 2012)

moooar


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 12, 2012)

i have recently tried the ratio of tren higher than test. i ran test prop at 200 and tren at 500. i had ZERO tren sides, but as far as gains i didnt have any. and i felt really lethargic in the gym and smaller. didint like it. i love low tren, like 300 a week with higher test, like 700.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 12, 2012)

Sd makes me feel like I'm dead or a zombie from the lethargy I get from it. Otherwise I like everything else about it.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 12, 2012)

jadean said:


> Test and tren = sex machine.



Second that bro!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 12, 2012)

Test prop - so far my favorite
Test E - close second to prop, great to cruise, always have awesome workouts on 200mg/wk
Winny - Great strength but my elbows hate it
Masteron - Insane libido, not lean enough to get the hardening but I was strong as fuck on it.
Dbol - BP was so high I stopped both times, I'll just take DMZ if I want a bulker


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2012)

Feel good:
Test
Tbol
Dbol
Phera
Masteron

I'll kill you:
Tren
Superdrol
fluoxymesterone (halo)


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 12, 2012)

test, tren make me hard, solid.. 
dbol makes me feel like a water ballon


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 13, 2012)

hahah SFW^^^


----------



## jimm (Jul 13, 2012)

They all make u feel good to a degree and they all make u feel like turd when u come off lol (of you do come off that is)


----------



## squigader (Jul 13, 2012)

I've heard test and dbol make you feel great.
Tren and halo are supposed to make you plain aggressive.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 13, 2012)

Still new to the game but so far.

Superdrol- irritable, foggy and lethargic and general flu like feeling

MHN- clear, chill and insane euphoric feeling while working out


----------



## jimm (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^ there some designer steroids bro not the real thing...


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 13, 2012)

tren and halo do make you an aggressive machine. i stack them pre contest and have to try to not so much as stub my toe or i will look up at the sky and just scream "fucking chair" and throw it.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 13, 2012)

Test Prop is hands down my favorite, I feel awesome strength-wise and mood-wise.   Unfortunately, the PIP kills me.  Test E is always a sure bet for me.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 13, 2012)

thats what i like to hear GS!!! test prop all the way


----------



## Faymus (Jul 13, 2012)

Wish I had some prop handy, although Test Deconate is sure to please.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 13, 2012)

how much AI do you guys take for Dbol kickstart?


----------



## teezhay (Jul 13, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Still new to the game but so far.
> 
> Superdrol- irritable, foggy and lethargic and general flu like feeling
> 
> MHN- clear, chill and insane euphoric feeling while working out



I'm thinking about trying methylhydroxynandrolone just for fun one of these days. What was your experience with it like, in terms of anabolism and fat loss and whatnot? I've heard it's a viable alternative to anavar.


----------



## MisterMak (Jul 15, 2012)

Boldenone prop made me have the worst flu-like symptoms ever!!!


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 15, 2012)

Test and dbol were the only ones that were noticeably good. Tren and superdrol make me angsty and aggressive, sd also made me a bit depressed but I love the results


----------



## mth496 (Jul 16, 2012)

Test, dball, primo, all make me feel very positive, happy and more confident.          Clen, gives me horrible muscle cramps during workout or when im just sitting around very annoying and painful, even if i drink a ton of water.     Trenbolone Ace, Makes me extremly confident, because its really magic in a vial, but on it i am lethargic, feel like a zombie, i am watching TV, but im really just looking threw the tv, not knowing what is going on around me.  Also takes away my appetite and gives me some vivid crazy dreams, makes me very hot cant stand being in the heat.    Now if i could pick just one for ever, i would take Tren.  The results just to good to be true.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 16, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I'm thinking about trying methylhydroxynandrolone just for fun one of these days. What was your experience with it like, in terms of anabolism and fat loss and whatnot? I've heard it's a viable alternative to anavar.




Never taken Anavar yet. But my results with it were great. Amazing vascularity (since I rly wasnt vascular at all before), not much strength increase but didnt lose any either and I was also in a severe cal deficit. ran it with a keto diet. I also gained 2 lbs while cutting quite a bit of fat.

Considering I was only taking in about 1500-1800 daily and very very low carbs and the results i had, it will definitely be a main stay oral for me, esp since its on the low side as far as liver toxicity and I experienced no side effects what-so-ever.

I ran it at 30mg, then bumped it to 35mg. couldnt go higher b/c i didnt have enough. When I run it again I wont be going below 40mg. which is where the only downside comes in. Its a bit pricey but not too bad and it only comes in 5mg pills, so I was taking 6/day which is annoying.

P.S. like I said never taken Anavar BUT from my experience and from reviews I have read it is a better lean tissue producer than Anavar, esp in higher doses


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

Superdrol - lethargic, dead libido, also feel hypoglycemic around an hour after I take it, 
Tren - I definitely had some side effects from tren but the benefits far outweigh the negatives.  The biggest negative from tren is now every time I run another compound I think it's bunk because I compare it to results I see from tren.


----------

